
At Sundance, the VR Filmmaking Revolution Is Officially Underway - sethbannon
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/vr-filmmaking-pioneers/
======
thret
Am I wrong in thinking a VR movie would be something like the experience in
'Being John Malkovich'? Even without a compelling narrative I can see that
being quite enjoyable; especially for things that are difficult to do in real
life - extreme sports, driving a stupidly expensive car or a tour of the ISS.

